# Guitar ?'s



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

what is the best cheap guitar for a beginner, i want one to start out on, btu dont know anything about them, i have had a pos acoustic, so i want an electric, what is everyones opinions on gibson's, fenders, and any others you might know of... thanks in advance


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gibsons and fenders do not = cheap.....


You can pick up a decent fender strat squire (< squire being the important part, they are made in mexico on an assembly line, not hand made like real strats lol) for pretty cheap. Or look for something used. Occasionally you can find a Used Ibanez for a good deal.

If you really like the gibsons, you can always get an Epiphone version of something like the Les Paul for a few 100 bucks.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

If you do buy used, the most important thing to check for is make sure the neck isnt warped


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Go to Guitar Center. They have a large variety to choose from at reasonable prices.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I don't want to spend over about 300 so what all do you think I could get for thay much?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fender Strat Squire


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Are they good? Do they last?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I mean, cheap is cheap ya know.... It will do fine for a starter, until you can get something nicer.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have to second epiphone. i have one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

one other thing to consider is if $300 is total or just guitar b/c your going to need an amp too.... But you can get a little cheap one for like $75-100 that will do just fine for learning at the house.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a Fender Stratocaster Squier, like Polaris425 is talking about... the whole kit was about $300 for the guitar, amp, tuner, and cable... It's cheap, but it is a decent guitar for what you pay for it... if you lived closer I'd sell you mine for cheap... but I don't wanna deal with shipping...

This is the kit I have minus the stand... http://www.guitarcenter.com/Fender-...-i1177837.gc?source=4WFRWXX&CAWELAID=60910939


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheaper guitars tho not only don't have the sound but they are ALSo harder played. ... So after learning on a cheapo , fingers can fly on a good guitar.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

so is the ephiphone made on an assembly line?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anything cheap is going to be made on an assembly line.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

You pay $$$$ for hand crafted ie Les Paul etc....
If you are a beginner, don't spend alot of $$$ on something that might wind up sitting in a corner. The guitar center deal for $300 is perfect.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8564


There you go. That would be a pretty good starter kit for you.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I agree. The amp is a Crate XTR-15 by the way.


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

Ive been playing for almost 8 years know and own, all levels of quality of guitars. You pretty much are going to get what you pay for. I recomend an Epiphone over the squier. Check out the G-400 SG ($350), or a Les paul special(around 200). They offer jampacks with amp, picks, cables, and guitar for sg or les paul style for under $300. If you are not wanting to spend much roll with the package deal. If you want a guitar that will jam and last get the G-400 or a les paul standard. Stay away from the squier and that crappy wammy bar and tremelo bridge. You will thank me later. www.musiciansfriend.com


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

oh my bad roll with this fricken sweet!!!
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Epiphone-Vintage-G400-and-All-Access-Amp-Pack?sku=513155


----------

